
Disney stops paying 100k workers, nearly half of workforce - bookofjoe
https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2020-04-19/disney-stops-paying-100000-workers?cid=eml_dbm_20200420&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=BYERS%20MARKET%202020.04.20&utm_term=Byers%20Market
======
BitwiseFool
This makes me angry. I know this is probably "The Right Move™" financially
(for the shareholders), but it really seems like they could earn a lot more
goodwill by continuing pay.

~~~
bookofjoe
>The decision leaves Disney staff reliant on state benefits — public support
that could run to hundreds of millions of dollars over coming months — even as
the company protects executive-bonus schemes and a $1.5-billion dividend
payment due in July.

